# more trout swimbaits



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

made these up for a guy in Cal. all are 6-7", slow sinking. hopefully he'll get a new lake record


----------



## Smallmouth70 (Mar 11, 2007)

Sweet! Those look great!


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Love them JR - how big are the trout you catch with these? -I am thinking of making a few for here, but smaller, as we get average 3 lb trout, but can get up to 5-6 lb, Browns and Rainbows. pete


----------



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

Pete,
6" + approx. 1" of tail.
these are for big California bass. made them for a tackle store there so probably never hear how they do.
check my website: www.johnscrankbait.com in the customer gallery for a pic of some trout caught on one of my 7" lures.

john


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Those are amazing! The detail you do is unbelievable.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Beautiful work. I think these are some of most interesting baits to come out by anyone anywhere in a long, long, long time. I've never seen anything that swims as lifelike as your baits.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

John,

I have said it before and I'll say it again, you are the King of Swimbaits, no doubt about it....awesome stuff...

Rod


----------

